
Technology's long tail: The next 5000 days of the web (2007) - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.ted.com/talks/kevin_kelly_on_the_next_5_000_days_of_the_web
======
DyslexicAtheist
motivation for sharing: this talk is a weird experience with a feeling of
fascination and cringe at the same time. This recording is from just over a
decade ago. Yet we were unable to forecast or envision how the Web turned out
at all.

